# Schulze/Plettenberg the ultimate system for STs



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

We ran a Pro Truck race last night at CRCC that is like an open class for 1/10th scale stadium trucks that allows any 2wd 1/10th scale stadium truck with any motor/fuel/battery combination. Of the 18 trucks entered, the 1st 3 finishers had Schulze U-Force 75 ESCs with Plettenberg Extreme brushless motors in the 12 minute "A" main (weeknight races are shorter for time reasons), 4th and 5th were gas trucks and 6th place was even a Schulze/Plett system. The Novak system trucks and the gas trucks just could not keep up with the smoothest most powerful system for 1/10th scale stadium trucks.

Get yours today at www.starluckrc.com !

Got a big trophy race Sunday for the Electric Pro Trucks only. I'll bet the first 3 or 4 will be Schulze/Plettenberg systems.


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

Does the esc have a bec? Or does it need a receiver pack. How many cells can the esc handle? Whats the turn limit for brushed motors on this esc? I could not find this info on the site. Also does this esc use a sensor harness like the novak?


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

trashedmaxx said:


> Does the esc have a bec? Or does it need a receiver pack. How many cells can the esc handle? Whats the turn limit for brushed motors on this esc? I could not find this info on the site. Also does this esc use a sensor harness like the novak?


Yes it has a bec, no reciever pack needed! I just use 7.4 volt li-pos that is equal close to a 6 cell nickel pack, but I think it can handle up to 12 cells (Jamie correct me if I am wrong). No turn limit with this ESC. It is a sensorless ESC and has no harness, but it can run the sensored motors too. That is something the LRP Sphere and Novak GTB can't do and that is run both sensored and sensorless BL motors.

It is also optionally PC programmable with the optional PC adapter cable.

Here is the technical info on all of Schulze ESCs: http://www.schulze-elektronik-gmbh.de/index_uk.htm


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Nice job! I always love it when an electric beats a nitro especially when its the guys that are constantly saying nitro is faster.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

What is funny is that we make a voluntary 5 second pit stop to match them stopping for fuel. The track does not require us to do it, we do it make them feel like it was a fair race.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Now that's what im talkin bout. Kicking gas butt and taking names. Has anyone required warranty work?and is it a pain to get it done?


----------



## t4man (Jun 12, 2005)

hey craps i was wondering if the 6000mah thunderpower battery pack fits in the xxx-t?

Thanks


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

What warranty work? Everything I have ever sent back to Schulze has been my fault with pulling comm wires out of it. Does take around 2 to 5 weeks for repairs.

The Schulze ESC is almost bulletproof except for comm wires are on the short side so I added and extension wire to the RX.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

t4man said:


> hey craps i was wondering if the 6000mah thunderpower battery pack fits in the xxx-t?
> 
> Thanks


The TP6000-2S3P should fit right in there with the battery bar lowered down. Wrap all of your battery pads with electrical tape and double back a 2"+ long tab with the tape that the battery lays on top of so not to lose your pads.


----------



## t4man (Jun 12, 2005)

1 Why do the spacers need to be covered with tape 

2 also if you cover them with tape it would be hard to move the battery to change the weight distribution

Thanks


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

t4man said:


> 1 Why do the spacers need to be covered with tape
> 
> 2 also if you cover them with tape it would be hard to move the battery to change the weight distribution
> 
> Thanks


So they will stay in the truck and not fall out!

You may want to make up several combinations of foams with tape wraped around them. I have not lost a battery foam since I started adding tabs for the battery to sit on. You don't want the foams to come out during a race and the battery to start moving around while the truck is moving.


----------



## t4man (Jun 12, 2005)

That makes sense thanks for the help


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

The Schulze U-Force 75 ESC and Plettenberg Extreme Brushless Motor Systems finished 1st thru 5th, with a Novak 5800SS in 6th and another Schulze/Plett system in 7th in a Big Pro Truck Trophy Race at Nitro Valley Raceway in Cherryville, NC today. With a 20 minute main as true test of this system using 8000 mah li-pos, this is the best system money can buy for a 1/10th scale 2wd Stadium Truck!

I even hooked up the Schulze U-Force 75 ESC to a stock 27 turn brushed motor that I was happier with than my Duratrax ESC. The Schulze did not drop off during a 5 minute run like the Duratrax did.

For more info or to purchase this great system, contact Jamie at www.starluckrc.com


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Great job! Wish I could have been there. I'm planning on making it for the race on the 10th though.


----------



## t4man (Jun 12, 2005)

hey craps i recieved my 6000mah thunderpack today and when i put it in the battery tray it is a very tight fit

Will squeezing it in there tightly hurt the battery??

Thanks


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

t4man said:


> hey craps i recieved my 6000mah thunderpack today and when i put it in the battery tray it is a very tight fit
> 
> Will squeezing it in there tightly hurt the battery??
> 
> Thanks


It will be a tight fit and do not use the wires to pull it in and out of the tray. You can use a dremmel sanding drum and sand down the battery tray sides if it makes you feel better. All of my batteries are a tight fit and that is good that it will not come out so easy. Just don't have the battery bar too tight across the top to mash the wires into the cells and pad both ends of the battery. I tab the pads with electrical tape that the weight of the battery sitting on the tabs holds them in the truck.


----------

